# Curved Shower Wall



## EricAnderson (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm designing a residential walk-in shower and would like to consider both a curved wall and angled walls. I've attached a few renderings for each. Is there a significant price increase in material/construction on the curved wall, curved partial wall, or angled wall shower?

A contractor told my client there would be a significant cost for the curved wall -vs- angled wall...something like $10k upgrade. I agree the curved would be more expensive but "significant"?

The contractor who made that statement suggested the top rendering.


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

What is going to be used on the shower walls? Tile? If tile, you will be limited by tile size with a curved wall.


----------



## Heritage (Mar 20, 2007)

What do those squares represent? Glass blocks?

No comment on the price difference. You add 2+2 yourself.


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

Do you use and trust him? Too many architects and designers have no idea how their design impacts pricing. As to price, it is what it is.


----------



## EricAnderson (Apr 1, 2010)

Gray blocks are glass blocks. 

Walls will be tiled.


----------



## MAD Renovations (Nov 18, 2007)

Why would you have a bench under your the shower head?:blink:


----------



## EricAnderson (Apr 1, 2010)

good question on the shower head. I'm in the design mode and was just playing with ideas when I captured these images. The client is disabled and unable to stand so there will be multiple shower heads. We're thinking ceiling mounted for able-bodied, wall for seated users, along with a height adjustable hand held shower.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

We did a curved glassblock two person shower, and the glass block stepped up following the cathedral ceiling. I can get pics for you in the next few days. it came out really nice. I built the curved curb, we did a vinyl pan, mud and white tumbled marble on the floor of the shower and the wall opposite the glass wall curve was 1x1 blue glass mosaics, also following up the roof angle. The glass block curve didn't add 10k to the price though, that sounds high to me but do your own calculations on what is would really cost to built it curved with glass block. 

We had a Cap made up for the glass block to sit on over top of my framed curb. this was my first time doing this curved shower curb, so I would do it a bit different now but the people love it, it turned out great and the house has been on a local country house tour they do each year.
It was part of a big renovation we did there, so I don't know the exact costs.


----------



## EricAnderson (Apr 1, 2010)

Dan - awesome feedback...thanks for the details/feedback. Can you post or send the pics so I can see the shower? In regards to calculating price...I'm acting as a consultant so I'm just creating the scope of work and renderings. I'm just looking to get knee-jerk reactions from people like you have completed similar projects. Thanks again.:thumbup:


----------

